# Anyone know how to tell the age of a Lionel train?



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi folks. I spent most of my time on the modeling forums, but today I have a question I hope someone here can help me with.

I'm making a little extra money doing website how-to's. One topic I'm trying to address is how to tell the age of a Lionel train. I love train sets but am no expert, so I thought I'd ask if anyone here could suggest resources for information. I assume it's not as simple as flipping over the train and looking at the engraved date on the bottom.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Several things. The number on the car or engine. The materials used for the body (plastic or cast metal) and style of coulplers and trucks.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Todd P. said:


> ...One topic I'm trying to address is how to tell the age of a Lionel train. I love train sets but am no expert, so I thought I'd ask if anyone here could suggest resources for information...





Y3a said:


> ...The number on the car or engine. The materials used for the body...and style of coulplers and trucks.


Hi Todd, 

I can't add much to what Y3a said. Lionel has been making trains for almost one hundred and ten years. The only website I can think of offhand covers just twenty four of those, namely 1945-69:

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionelident.htm


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Their should be a plate on the bottom should have the year made on it.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Tonyray said:


> Their should be a plate on the bottom should have the year made on it.


But, there's not.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Lionel cars and engines may carry the same number but are made over a number of different years for example the 773 Hudson was made in 1950 and 1964-66. The pre and post-war guides help date items by using other details that may be unique to the year of manufacture. Valve guides,wheel types,tender the engine came with, small body casting or truck changes all help in getting an exact date or date range.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

..I forgot to mention color as an important identifier for many Lionel items in terms of year manufactured.


----------



## bob gay (Mar 18, 2010)

try greenburg guide to lionel trains. tons of info, also tells dates of manfacture


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I agree a Greenburg guide is the way to go, but you can find other similar books. Most people have Lionel stuff from the 50s and 60s. Most of those have a number on the engine like "806". You can search it that way and find out what years that engine was made. Engines are not always the big cash cow either. Every set had an engine... but individual rolling stock cars may only appear in a few limited sets. So you may find some old cars worth more than the engine.


----------

